# File size when editing a video clip



## fatheroflies (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi there,

Sorry in advance if I have posted this thread in the wrong section it is not clear to me where precisely I should put it (if anywhere) please advise…anyway…

I do a lot of video clips on my phone. Occasionally I might make the clip too long and so need to cut the film down by, for instance shopping the last five seconds off it.
To do this I first convert the file from 3GP to AVI and then use Windows Movie Maker to cut it down to size.
Unfortunately I find that by the time I have gone through this process the file has reduced in size by a vast amount, reducing the visual and audio quality substantially.

This basically means that at the moment I have to either do a perfect take every time I film something (which of course is not always possible)
edit the film, but be left with a reduced visual and audio quality (which is really poor)
or, leave my flawed masterpiece as it is. (Not particularly appealing)

Is there anyway of being able to edit my video clip without reducing the quality.

Yours really hopefully Richard Milner.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This may not be "exactly" what you're looking for, but I thought that you might find it interesting:

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/avs-dvd-to-go-2-beta/#more-976


----------



## fatheroflies (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks tosh9i


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I've also found VirtualDub to be more efficient than Windows Movie Maker:

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/VirtualDub/965717989/1

Just make sure that you select the right Compression (codec) for both audio and video. Otherwise, what started as a 100 mb file might turn into a 30 gb file.


----------

